# Shed type roof addition on Brick home?



## sandyman720 (Mar 6, 2007)

I will be putting a wood frame addition onto my brick home. The roof will be a "shed type" roof.

Are there any websites that show the best way to do this?


----------



## Brik (Jan 16, 2007)

What part specificly? The roof flashing detail or building the whole thing?


----------



## sandyman720 (Mar 6, 2007)

I am looking for how to do the entire thing. The roof flashing is something that i am really wondering about, but everything i am interested in. 

do you know of anyplace to get this?

Thanks


----------



## Brik (Jan 16, 2007)

No. You addition will have every element of building an entire house. Foundation, walls, windows, siding, drywall, insulation flooring, electrical, maybe even plumbing, gutters, etc.

These books might be useful
http://www.jlconline.com/cgi-bin/jl...ed67f0036b43f27177f00000105d4+EN/userpages/37

Get both volumes.


----------



## Basic_Homeowner (Apr 24, 2007)

*1:12 pitch roof*

Dear Brik,
"My addition is 15 x 25 and has a 1:12 pitch. I currently have rolled 
roofing and have coated it once. It is about 13 years old and does not 
leak. I am considering covering it completely with snow and ice shield. 
Is it acceptable to apply the shield over the roof in its current 
condition? What can I put over the shield to protect it? I am considering 
Tamko heritage 50 year shingles, which has a strip of seal to help 
prevent wind blow-off. When I first bought the place, it had shingles, which 
did not blow off. "
any help appreciated.


----------



## Brik (Jan 16, 2007)

1:12 pitch is very low slope. Do not shingle it. Do not do roll roofing, like they sell at homecheapo either.

Your 'roll roofing' is likely something like a torch down modified bitumen roof. These are good for low slopes but are most often professionally applied. There are also cold applied similar systems. Essentially you would have something similar to the ice and water shield with a top layer bonded to it. The top layer can have granules imbeded in it or not. if not, it gets coated.

Another option would be a EDPM rubber roof.

Again, do not do shingles or the roll roofing sold at the home center.

As for the old roof. I am of the opinion you always get a better job when your remove the old roof. Additionally you can inspect the deck for problems and make repairs if necessary.

If you got the book I recommended your options are described on P262-269 of volume 1.

As for blow off of shingles. No, they wont blow off of a low slope roof. They will leak with heavy rain or wind driven rain despite the "strip of seal". That strip is on all shingles to adhere the shingles together.

Good luck.


----------



## Basic_Homeowner (Apr 24, 2007)

Thank you Bric!! 
will the snow and ice shield (under the shingles) prevent the "leak with heavy rain or wind driven rain despite the "strip of seal". That strip is on all shingles to adhere the shingles together."

I am considering covering the old rolled roof completely with snow and ice shield. 
Is it acceptable to apply the shield over the roof in its current 
condition? 
thank you!!


----------

